# UK Tax on earnings



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Non-residents are often British-born individuals who persuade the authorities they have largely left the country and are therefore able legally to avoid many British taxes.
Accountants and tax experts have long assumed that as long as someone spent no more than 91 days a year in Britain, they could claim non-resident status and tax benefits.

However it now seems if you have ties in the U.K. such as sending your children to school there, still own a house etc the tax man can come after you regardless of the 91 day rule.

Maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Non-residents are often British-born individuals who persuade the authorities they have largely left the country and are therefore able legally to avoid many British taxes.
> Accountants and tax experts have long assumed that as long as someone spent no more than 91 days a year in Britain, they could claim non-resident status and tax benefits.
> 
> However it now seems if you have ties in the U.K. such as sending your children to school there, still own a house etc the tax man can come after you regardless of the 91 day rule.
> ...


I wonder what, if any, effect this will have on entitlement to NHS treatment, surely one can not be deemed resident for tax but nothing else.


----------

